# opening applications



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 21, 2020)

is there a any way of peering into the application files. Like for instance in: 
'/usr/local/bin/' 

that is snooping..


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 22, 2020)

I have no idea what you mean by this. Are you referring to ls(1)?

You can view the contents of files using more or less. "Application file" can be anything, including scripts, so.. there's that.  For anything else you'd probably need a debugger of some sort but I don't see the point to that; much easier to simply check the source code to see how things work.


----------

